# Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 11/1/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Love fishing this time of year, water temps are down, boat traffic is gone, and the fish are aggressive! Found lots of solid trout on each stop today, and Bobby Sullivan even let a big one get away from him! Lol
A school of redfish found us, as we were working down the shoreline, managed to snag a few out of the pod. Topwaters, pumpkinseed, and strawberry wine worked there magic today from knee deep to crotch deep water.

Don't forget about our winter discount from Dec. 1-Feb. 28, come on down and let's do some fishing.


----------

